# Gaia falls off,an 8 meter wall.



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,you've read right,an 8 meter(24ft) wall and survives with very little injuries.
She went over the wall of a dry moat where we put the dogs when we have guests or tourists.
No broken bones or torn ligaments.
Just an over-extended tendon,in the ankle and a large oedema,on the foot.
On crate rest,for 15 days,with,just,a pain killer.
I do need some prayers so as to avoid a potentional calcification of the tendon and,for my sanity,to keep her calm.
Yes,LUCK was,definitly,on our side!.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is one eck of a fall !! wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow...so now you have to make the wall higher? 8 Meter...that is one lucky pup!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you see it happen? You must have been horrified. When Brooks was young, he tried to jump off a bank (maybe 6-8 ft) and landed with a "whump" and it scared me to death.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for Gaia for a speedy recovery... wow, she was very lucky!


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Very lucky - fingers crossed she makes a speedy recovery and I hope she is OK longer term. Gaia looks very much like a flatcoated retriever pup, or is she a Hovawart pup without tan markings. I would be very interested to know.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going your way. She is one very lucky puppy.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sending prayers and good wishes to Gaia! How scary!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no, how scary! Sending good thoughts and positive energy! Poor girl


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sending you and Gaia prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I am so glad that she is alright! I hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG how terrifying for you both !! Glad things turned out as good as they did, will keep you both in our thoughts.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*Pix of the wall*

No-one saw her fall.
She was,just,discovered in the moat,lying and then,when the gardener called her,she got up and was limping,very badly.
NO-ONE put her,in there but she was seen,looking down.
If she fell,from this wall,it is the shortest side cos the other wall,goes from 9 to 11 meters,round the tower:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wow, this picture really puts everything into perspective, how's she doing?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How is she doing now?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad she is mostly OK!!! healing wishes!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I hope Gaia is doing well! Abby jumped off the steps at the dock yesterday and there was a boat tied up. She didn't see the line and got clotheslined, it made my heart stop. She did a full somersault and got up and shook and went right about her business.

They are quite resiliant at times.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We have a garden wall in our yard that is about 10 to 12 feet high, MacKenzie jumped from it too when she was about a year old onto the concrete. I saw her do it, could not get to her fast enough to stop her. It was the scariest thing, and she did cry when she landed. I was just so amazed that she did not get hurt.

Hope Gaia is doing better.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks every-one!.
Yes she was lucky and was nickname:The Flying Panther!.
2 days ago,was her 1st off leash session and of course,she had the zoomies.
I'm glad her leg survived it and she is not limping.
She is careful,on the way she places it but never lifts it.
She,also,discovered toads and their nasty taste so had to rinse her mouth cos she was foaming.
As we don't have cane toads,I wasn't worried!.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I cannot believe how high that wall is!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am so glad your girl is okay. Man - what a scare for sure.


----------

